# Using my surge for goats



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

SO I had a surge for my cow and by this time next year I should have 5 girls milking so I would like to get it ready by then . So I ordered the interpuls pulsator to replace the original surge so I don't have to always readjust it lol . So now I need to know I was looking at the conversion kit for two milkers at a time http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1395&page=1
But this comes with a valve at the bottom I never used anything like that with my surge so wondering if I need it ? Also it comes with plastic cups and I don't know if the plastic weigh enough to stay on ? If anyone has used this one or made their own surge setup please let me know


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Does your Surge setup have some sort of claw with it. If it does you have four ports, take two of your inflations off and use a small hose to go from one port to the other port that you take those inflations off of. Use your other two inflations to milk with. Then you will only have to buy for one other milker. Clear as mud ? Those little valves on that Hamby assembly are actually a little claw for each inflation instead of one for the whole assembly.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

It doesn't have a claw I just have cow cups and inflations with clear long tubbing


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you get a 4 port pulsator ? If you did you shouldn't have to do anything if you don't have a claw. You can use cow inflations and shells on goats, no problem. (unless they have tiny teats)


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh ok cool I will go try it but they do have tiny teats they are ff


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Tell us how it goes !! You might have to buy new inflations and shells if they are too tiny !! I would turn that vac down between 11 and 12 too. Goats are a little more sensitive.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I have to order new inflations and cups but other than that it works  This will come in so handy next season when I have 5 or 6 to milk  Right now I'm doing ok hand milking two but my hands still cramp up  Just not worth cleaning a machine for two goats


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I would be interested to know how it works with the replacement pulsator.

I have a surge I never use, set up to milk 2 but because the original pulsator is 50/50 and the milk lines are so small even using vented inflations I have trouble with milk going backwards in the line during the rest phase, and for hygenic reasons I'd prefer it to keep going forward.

So I use my delaval bucket which has thicker lines, 60/40 and a vented claw.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

You can buy a small elbow or a claw and it prevents back flow


----------

